# Cant install rom



## David Morin (Dec 13, 2011)

I cannot get a rom to load on my device. I keep getting an asset error. Attached is screen

anyone know how to fix this?

I keep getting an asset failed: getprop error.


----------



## sirsmedley (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey David, I not going to say that rootswiki is a dead forum for the SGT7 but with the age of the device the traffic here has considerably slowed down. Why don't you try asking your question over at xda-developers, the SGT7 forum are a little bit more lively and you may get some help there.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=752&nocache=1

Ted


----------

